# Solved: uninstall far cry



## kryptonite1055 (Jun 23, 2006)

so i am trying to uninstall far cry, and when i use the uninstall program, at the end it will say "Maintenance complete" even though i clicked on uninstall.

any ideas?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Have you tried uninstalling it from add/remove programs ??????


----------



## kryptonite1055 (Jun 23, 2006)

yeah same thing happens

it did get rid of all of the files, but the uninstall program is still there, and it still shows up in add/remove programs


----------



## trapper_87 (May 8, 2007)

Try putting the CD in the PC and then openeing the install.exe on the disk and then uninstall it. Thats how people need to uninstal Oblivion allot of the time.


----------



## kryptonite1055 (Jun 23, 2006)

I forgot about that way...

still does the same thing.

I really just want to get it out of my add/ remove programs list. if there are any left over files after that i can find them and get rid of them.


----------



## trapper_87 (May 8, 2007)

ripped off the ubisoft forums "fabulouscoops" (the Far Cry Moderator):

"Uninstalling the Game.

If you would like to remove the game from your hard drive, follow these steps.

1. Run the most recent patch installer by double clicking the icon. Select "remove" and click OK to remove the patch. 
2. Do this for each patch you have installed until you are back to the original installation of the game. (So 1.33 then 1.31, then 1.3)
3. Uninstall Far Cry using the original disk in your optical drive. 
4. Delete the Far Cry folder (if it is still there)
Reboot the computer and defragment the drive. Far Cry is no more."

Here is the page with uninstall cached by google (so you dont need to register)


----------



## kryptonite1055 (Jun 23, 2006)

well in trying to fix another problem i had to reformat my hdd. so problem fixed... lol


----------

